# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Brian Lock Stardust Series Two-point mandolin

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Last fall, we had the privilege of introducing you to the wood and steel wizardry and craftsmanship of the *Pecos, New Mexico* builder *Brian Lock* with a hand-on review of one of his stunning Red Spruce and Red Maple *Two-point mandolins*. Having interned under three of the greatest contemporary bulders in the 21st century, *John Monteleone*, *Mike Kemniitzer*, and *Steve Gilchrist*, we're pleased to see the veteran builder further his own signature style and silhouette with a delicious new instrument, his "*Stardust*" series.



Brian weighs in with his rendition of  the "jazzers dream." Constructed of Euro spruce and Sugar Maple, strutting a floating ebony tailpiece, he brands the series headstock with a red coral headstock inlay:


*Click images for closeup*

What we love best is his over-the-top pearloid binding. Brings to mind a *Seinfeld* episode where George claims, _"I would drape myself in velvet if it were socially acceptable."_ We feel the same about a mandolin ensconced in pearloid.


*Click images for closeup*

We can't say enough about this, other than we'd die to get our hands on one. Sounds like a permanent loan would be on order here.

Read archive review: Brian Lock Two-Point
Builder's website: Brian Lock Mandolins

*Read up on* other world class mandolin builders: 




More news...

----------


## man dough nollij

Typo in the thread header. I thought it rather odd that someone would name their instrument company "Brain Lock". Punk mandolins, maybe... :Grin:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

D'oh! Fixed in the original. Apologies to my friend, Brain.

----------


## man dough nollij

You KNOW the Brain? Very cool. He's pretty famous, but it's news to me that he's making mandolins these days... :Whistling:

----------


## Tracey

Oh Baby!!  I do love blonds, at least when it comes to mandolins, and thid one is a beauty.  I really like the recurring steps in the headstock, fretboard, pick guard, and tailpiece.

----------

